# Best Way to Divert a Downspout



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There is no great way to do it now since the walks already in place.
Any low area out near the street for storm drainage?
One of the homes I own is sitting on a slab that was pored to low and the yard has no grade sort of what yours looks like.
I had to resort to installing a French drain and a sump pit with a sump pump. There's a 1-1/2" PVC running out to the street. 
Works perfect.
And yes it's possible to still run the line under that walk with no damage.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Perhaps move the downspout to the other end of the gutter?


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

If moving it to the other end of the gutter, what do you do with the existing hole that is there from the current downspout? Thanks!


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Joe,

Is there an "easy" way of putting the drainage under the sidewalk?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

kennykenny said:


> Joe,
> 
> Is there an "easy" way of putting the drainage under the sidewalk?


Yes. It will mean removing rock, so you can dig a trench to get a line underneath the Sidewalk on the lawn side. Keep in mind that if you live in a Freeze zone. Any water that is not allowed to drain from the line, can cause an Ice Dam.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd run it down the driveway. The number of times that that'll leave a sheet of ice on the driveway is minimal.


----------



## stevergee (Aug 25, 2014)

Running it down the driveway would be my first approach since it would be very simple and the least disruptive.
Like DrHicks mentioned ice forming on drive way could be very seldom if any. And if it does you could always throw some salt rock on it while you are doing the side walks [emoji301]


----------



## BrianN (Aug 23, 2014)

Have it drain into a rain barrel. When the barrel gets full, simply attach a garden hose to it and water your plants, or drain it to a lower elevation.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

A subterranean pipe or channel is not a good idea if the water, once down there, doesn't drain quickly to yet someplace, anyplace, else.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

kennykenny said:


> If moving it to the other end of the gutter, what do you do with the existing hole that is there from the current downspout? Thanks!


You put a patch over the hole.

Decommissioning the downspout and putting a downspout elsewhere usually does not work out well because the gutter is usually sloped a little and water will collect and breed mosquitoes up in the gutter where the old downspout used to be.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Ideally the patch includes a piece of sheet metal for rigidity's sake.


----------



## Motown 454 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am going to post a link so I had to make one post to be allowed to post them.

It won't let me post links but you tube has plenty of ideas.
how to install a pop up drain in your lawn.


----------

